# Morning Motivation



## Laura Zone 5

A little boot in the pants to start the day.....


----------



## doingitmyself

My motivation this morning was having my coffee, looking out the window and seeing Robins in my front yard!!! :bouncy: They are way early this year and in for a surprise I believe!!! Plus, the sun was blindly bright, got a busy day about to start at work, and dad needs a hair cut later, GO TEAM GO !!!!!!


----------



## Wanda

doingitmyself said:


> My motivation this morning was having my coffee, looking out the window and seeing Robins in my front yard!!! :bouncy: They are way early this year and in for a surprise I believe!!! Plus, the sun was blindly bright, got a busy day about to start at work, and dad needs a hair cut later, GO TEAM GO !!!!!!




Not to sidetrack this thread but how is your Dad getting along? The robins always give us something to look forward to after a long winter like this one!


----------



## doingitmyself

Thanks for asking, he is trying to adjust, but he was a mans man and he's having a tough time, more bad days than good right now, but he is safe and its easy to visit him nearly everyday. 

I put some stained glass ornaments outside his window (we enjoyed doing stained glass lamp shades together) and a bird feeder where he can see it real good. Gonna try a hummer feeder this summer!!

To the OP Dad says he really likes the birds close to his window, gives him a reason to get out of bed besides breakfast!! He said he has not seen any Robins yet, I told him no worries they are coming!!! LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sunday Feb 23


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot.
Double true.


----------



## RubyRed

There is much truth in these words, Laura. 

I know with my own roller coaster, there have been days I wanted to jump off and go deep into my own abyss and not to surface. But, I am so glad that I continued to follow that little voice in my head. Now, my life is full of synergy, wow!! Rapidly changing in so many positive ways!

Positive energy is powerful!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Monday Feb 24


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tuesday Feb 25


----------



## doingitmyself

I was thinking, one other reason i get motivated in the morning is "I owe, i owe so off to work i go"... LOLOLOL but in three years i will be totally debt free!!!! So its easy to get motivated with that goal in mind! Time change in two weeks, spring solstice in three weeks, and this wicked winter weather can not escape the spring thaw. 

If you want to see how bad the flooding and ice jams are here Google Warner Bridge in Illinois, they are nearly certain the ice has damaged the bridge yet again!!!! I have caught many, many Small mouth Bass in that area over the years. Beautiful area for flyfishing and such!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double Shot......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wednesday Feb 26


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hat Trick....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

......


----------



## Shrek

My two dogs give me all the morning motivation to get out of bed on mornings that I don't have tech work to do and actually get to sleep in.

Together they push me over against the sea bunk style wood shoulder stop I have mounted on the bed so they can't kick me on the floor.

Once I am jammed against the stop ,one roots my legs off the bed as the other roots under my shoulder to fold me around it into a sitting position as I grab the handle on the stop board so I don't land on the floor half asleep sitting indian style.

Once I am sitting up they jump around and lick me awake until I get up to take them out and when the youngest picks up my newspaper we come back in, I put the coffee on to perk, turn the radio on and plan my morning.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have 3 kids and 2 dogs that give me a reason to get up and go on!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Feb 27 2014


----------



## Twp.Tom

What a great photo of your Jack's laura*- The one sitting up, seems to be watching/thinking, alert*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is bella....she is more high strung than milo (laying down).
Both females liter mates.
The most amazing dogs I have ever had.
I will never have anything but Jacks!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Feb 28


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 2


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 3


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 4


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 5


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 6


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Even though I often feel like my "get up and go" has already gotten up and went, my motivation every day is my family.
If I don't put 100% into the gardens, animals, etc, we will be hungry next winter.
If I don't dedicate time for cutting, and splitting firewood, we will be cold next winter.

And I am determined to teach my kids self worth, it is very important that they learn the two worse things a person can be, is dishonest and lazy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## doingitmyself

It's official!! They just had an announcement on the radio and everything! Officially the coldest winter in history here in Bourbonnais ILL. is starting to lose its grip!!! Just went to 33* and warmer temps forecasted for the next two weeks with several 50's projected!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!! Perhaps these expensive to use electric baseboard heaters will actually shut off for the first time this winter!!!!:rock:

Now that is a good way to get motivated!!!!!:drum:

I want to get in the garden and get my hands all dirty and stuff but i would have to plow snow off the garden plot to get to the dirt so maybe it too soon!! ;(((


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 7


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Amazing words!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Trifecta


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 8


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, tried to post-fail Lol-the dreaded white x in a box got me! Going to be a great day!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 8


----------



## L.A.

Sounds so easy,,But,,,,


----------



## Laura Zone 5

march 9


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

............


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 10


----------



## Laura Zone 5

...........


----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 24716​
~st


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 11


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 12


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Too good not to post!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like this one^^^!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 13


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 14


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 15


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 15


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 16


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 17


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Trifecta


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 18


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 19


----------



## Twp.Tom

^^^^ How True Laura, sometimes that 'rough patch', on your journey, can change people, for the better. I really believe that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 20th


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Happy Spring! March 20


----------



## Bret

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Happy Spring! March 20


I read this one too--A turtle never goes anywhere without sticking it's next out. I always have a sunburn and windburn on my neck. Sometimes, I run in place, like a turtle.


----------



## roadless

I guess it is all about getting out of our comfort zone. 

If we continue to do what we did........ we will continue to get what we got. ( profound huh :gaptooth


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Very fitting for the first day of Spring......but so VERY VERY TRUE for life...


----------



## Laura Zone 5

roadless said:


> I guess it is all about getting out of our comfort zone.
> 
> If we continue to do what we did........ we will continue to get what we got. ( profound huh :gaptooth


My comfort zone was a place that *I* created with my visions and dreams; and thought the 2 were of one accord....but found out, that was not the case.

I will not get comfortable again, until 'tangible for real' things happen (new place, chickens present, restaurant opened).

I am finding out, unless *I* make it happen AND I can *touch it with my hands*......don't get comfortable with 'thoughts, plans, dreams' etc.
Just do it.


----------



## Bret

The tiny seed does not know. You do.


----------



## L.A.

I came from a,, tiny seed,,,,,

:smack

:sing:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.........


----------



## CajunSunshine

We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars. -- Oscar Wilde



Falling down is part of life.

Getting back up is living.​

.


----------



## CajunSunshine

HOW TO HANDLE STRESS LIKE A DOG:

If you can't eat it
or play with it, 
then PEE on it
and walk away.​

.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 21


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 22nd


----------



## JohnnyLee

What I have learned from getting older.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Living is DOING!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Another good one...


----------



## JohnnyLee

Priceless I say!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sunday, March 23


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 23


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 24


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 26


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 27


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 28


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 29


----------



## Twp.Tom

So my ex-girlfriends, were actually pointing me in the right direction, when they told me 'get lost'! lol:smack


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 30


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hat Trick


----------



## Laura Zone 5

March 31


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Point^^^^^, and I am undecided?:hrm:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 1


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 2


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 3


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 4


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## CajunSunshine

The first to apologize
is the bravest.

The first to forgive is
the strongest.

The first to forget
is the happiest.​

.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Apologizing does not always mean you are wrong and the other person is right. 
It just means you value your relationship more than your ego.

​

.


----------



## CajunSunshine

People often say motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing, that's why we recommend it daily.

-- Zig Ziglar​


.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 5


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 6


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 7


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 8


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 9


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 9


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 10


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 10


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 11

TRUER words were never printed.
Had I started 3 years ago.........OH my the progress I would have made and the things I would have done......
DO IT NOW.
Don't live a life of regrets.
Don't waste time.
Do it NOW


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 13


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 14


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 15


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 16


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 17


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 18


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 19


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 20


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 21


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...3786-hopes-dreams-vs-reality.html#post7053867

POST 24

You put the toxic people out of your life. You were not put on this earth to be their toy, garbage dump, scratching post, pacifier or anything else, you are here for a higher purpose. Be blunt, drunk blunt if needed, but put toxic people on notice their crap is not welcome in your life anymore. Follow through on enforcing your boundaries and actually putting toxic people out of your life. All of them. Pull their emotional hooks out.

True friends and family are happy and SUPPORTIVE you are changing and growing and striving to find who you are.

When we're finally free from the flying monkeys and can handle new ones quickly without crisis, then we can walk with Jesus and find out how deep the rabbit hole goes in our schema. How did I get here? Why did I end up here? Who am I in Jesus Christ and where do I belong? 

It's not a quick journey, there are painful surprises, but it's rewarding. Being rid of toxic people is WONDERFUL, knowing how to rid myself of them is BETTER. Having healthy friendships in those spaces is the reward.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 22


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 23


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 24


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 26


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 27


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 28


----------



## sustainabilly

Kudos to Twp Tom. One of his posts made me remember this.

View attachment 28071


So what to do?

View attachment 28072


----------



## WhyNot

...OR when life gives you lemons add tequila and salt 

My new sign at work reads:

I have a newly diagnosed disease called AWESOME! You don't understand what I go through because you don't have it."

It goes along with the Tech Team Motto for 2014, "DFTBA" (Don't Forget To Be Awesome)


----------



## Twp.Tom




----------



## Twp.Tom

Double Header!


----------



## Twp.Tom




----------



## L.A.

May I add one??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Luck On Your Journey's*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fly On!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 30 2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 1 2014


----------



## Twp.Tom

Life can be short-Enjoy It*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just Dream!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Have a Great Weekend*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 2


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 3


----------



## Twp.Tom

Enjoy The Day*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 4


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 5


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 6


----------



## Bret

Twp.Tom said:


> *****


From Helen Keller no less.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I read a short book about Helen Keller-one of the most inspirational people, that I have ever heard of-Amazing!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 6


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 8


----------



## Laura Zone 5

may 8


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 9


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 10


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 11
Mothers everywhere, Happy Day!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 13


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 14


----------



## Laura Zone 5

for sure....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

This just makes me smile........


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## simi-steading

Thought this might help a little today Laura..


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 15


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 15, 2014


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 17


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 18


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 20


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 21


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bring on that winning lotto ticket!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 22


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 25


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 28 2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 29


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## Bret

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Double shot


May we please, hang this in the HT Parlor? I know how people are about hammering things in the plaster too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 4


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

triple shot


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 5


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 7


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 9


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 9


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 10


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 11


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 13


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 15


----------



## sustainabilly

But, but... if I do it now, what I'd do is unplug. Then I'd miss all these wonderful, uplifting, life changing, motivational messages. Then where would I be? 

:hair Your confusing me..... :stars:............:gaptooth::banana:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can't stop myself!!


----------



## kkbinco

It's a new week...

View attachment 30981


...bring it on!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 16


----------



## Twp.Tom

****!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

june 16


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 17


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 21


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 22


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 24


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Double shot


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Fowler

What?!!.....LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5

........


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 26


----------



## roadless

Hehee....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 26


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 27


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

***** Good Morning, I hope that You all have a wonderful Day*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

June 29


----------



## Fowler

:happy2:


----------



## tambo




----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Fowler

:icecream:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

July 1


----------



## Laura Zone 5

July 2


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Fowler

Lol!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

July 9


----------



## oneraddad

Don't be a victim


----------



## Fowler

:d.....


----------



## CajunSunshine

_If you hold your hand closed, no good can come in. _​






.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_Genius is making a way out of no way._​






.


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Fowler

Smile, its a great day!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Fowler

:bouncy:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

September 7, 2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sept 8 2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5




----------



## Twp.Tom

***** Good Morning


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## roadless




----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

October 23 2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Thought this was good stuff!


----------



## Twp.Tom

***** Good Morning!


----------



## Twp.Tom

:d*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

October 25


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## sustainabilly

"You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, non-apologetically - to say 'no' to other things. *And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside.*"

Laura, Thank you for posting this grain of wisdom above. It hit me hard, and not for the first time. Like a 'Gibb's smack', it reminded me, once again, of the way I've always needed to think to accomplish so much in my life. To me, the part I bolded embodies the elegant simplicity inherent to all the best solutions. Being reminded of it is usually all I need to get moving again. Thank you so much!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oct 26 2014


----------



## kkbinco




----------



## reneedarley

That one is true


----------



## Laura Zone 5

November 22 2014


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*


----------



## Twp.Tom

This reminds me of a Friend*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Amen!
11-23-14


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11-23-14


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11-25-2014


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11-26-14


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11-29-2014


----------



## Twp.Tom

True!!^^^^, I call that 'accepting responsibility', and being accountable*-Thanks Mom and Dad!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nov 30 2014


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ah...speaking of rudeness...this is my favorite thought on that:

*Rudeness is a small person's imitation of power.*



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

12-18-14


----------



## Bret

When I am over my head, I close my eyes, breath deep and see myself looking down from the high wire over the Grand Canyon like Nick Wallenda. When I open my eyes I am glad to be in the spot that I am.

I can sometimes ignore rudeness to me. Almost never when someone is rude to someone else. My careless rudeness by lack of attention when I am tired is being monitored.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

December 31, 2014


----------



## chestnut




----------



## Laura Zone 5

January 1, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

time is ticking.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April 27, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Just cause I liked this one....


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 4, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 5, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 6 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

double shot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 7, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 11, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 12, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 13, 2015


----------



## Laura Zone 5

May 18, 2015


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------

